# Sp/Sx types and "locking on"



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

Jiktin said:


> I'm confused. What does locking on mean?













(this might be more sx/sp :laughing: )


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

So presumably it refers to being possessive?

Weren't there articles about sp sevens trying to build families of like minded peeps? My home life's kind of lacking - they don't share my interests or many of my values. It's kind of hard to find people who stimulate me, answer my queries fully, and who are willing to seek me out by themselves. Those I try to keep. (not trying for replacements necessarily, but they bring moments that I immerse in)

So I pester them with questions, maybe take them apart for analysis, share entertaining tidbits ...kinda "stalked" a couple of em and overtly followed em around for more than I had to.
I generally cut myself off a bit when I get too clingy; and if they want distance for reasons that aren't misunderstandings I'll never stop them.

I think there are many people who I like for their viewpoints, mannerisms, skills etc. But they may not have the time / become smothering / refuse to give detailed responses / throw too many subtle nuances I can't catch / start making micromanaging comments (don't dos and shoulds) / or are too damn polite to tell me when I'm boring them. There's always a sense of disconnect.

I also know someone who's shown me more affection than I deserve, but their opinions are so subdued that it always drains me when I try to drag them out. And it's no fun when I have to do the talking most of the time. Maybe they prefer quiet, interactive activities that I haven't caught onto yet?


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@StellarTwirl

*friend requests*

:kitteh:


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

StellarTwirl said:


> (this might be more sx/sp :laughing: )


Could even be any of the so types. 

Stereotypically speaking --- this is more the sx/sp version of "locking on"


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@Tortured

WHERE DO YOU GET THESE AWESOME PICTURES :frustrating:

#E4envypleaseignore


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_Tortured_
> 
> WHERE DO YOU GET THESE AWESOME PICTURES :frustrating:
> 
> #E4envypleaseignore


:/ Tumblr. 

I just searched for "romantic" ... it was purely by chance that this thread was open at the same time  

The story behind is that the wife was surprised by her husband while taking pics of the volcano .... such a sx-y moment ..... 

I felt the envy too btw .. I really wanted that to be @Etherea and I :3


----------



## Kanon (Nov 7, 2009)

sp/sx + sp/so relationship.


----------

